# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Лицемерие, враньё и чистая правда.

## multiarc

Представьте себе ситуацию: вы чувствуете, что ваша девушка (парень) вас обманывает или к вам подлизывается, либо лицемерит. Стоит ли поддаваться чувству и выяснять в чём дело, или это просто чувство, просто наши "загоны" и более ничего и на самом деле почвы под этим нет?

Я считаю что почва есть всегда, другое дело где как и в чём тебе врут. Вот тут как правило люди ошибаются и делают своим недопониманием или неверием больно другому человеку. Но всё же... Ведь почва то есть? Есть кусочек того раздора? Скажу на прямую: мне кажется, что моя дама сердца мне врёт, нет не лицемерит, этого нет, это радует, но врёт... врёт о том где она, с кем она, не объясняет причин, зная, что я человек, который готов ей простить всё что угодно! Так вот и делема. С одной стороны спросив у неё что она делала тогда-то и тогда-то будет проявлением недоверия, а с другой стороны я буду честен с ней, ибо я чувствую что что-то не так. Я чувствую что должен знать, что должен простить если она действительно чего-то натворила. С другой стороны всё это не моё дело... Она независимый ЧЕЛОВЕК! Я тут вообще никоим боком. Кто я ей такой? муж? да даже и близко нет =\. Хотя это в моих планах. Но в МОИХ. Может не в её планах... Я не часто нахожусь в такой растерянности, я не знаю как мне поступить. В любом случае я с ней поговорю. В любом случае я узнаю как она и что с ней. Но... вот этот гр***ный человеческий эгоизм... Я не хочу терять её. Она мне очень дорога как человек, как девушка, как будущая мать моих детей. А если я ей не доверяю, если я чувствую что ей не доверяю... как быть? Может причина во мне? Может меня испортили все эти "отношения", вместо того, чтобы действительно чувствовать и любить? Я потерян =\.

----------


## Irina

Я предпочитаю в таких случаях спросить прямо что происходит. Ведь можно придумать себе невесть что и мучиться, а проблемы на самом деле может и не быть. Могла произойти какая-то мелочь и тебя просто огорчать не хотели, а ты для себя уже успеешь из мухи слона раздуть. Ну а если что-то действительно происходит, то в любом случае лучше знать правду и тогда уже решать для себя что делать.

----------


## ПаранойА

Полностью согласна с *Irina*,  лучше сразу спросить что не так. Почему себя так ведешь и т.д.
Ведь всегда когда придумываем себе, всегда именно плохое.

----------


## Irina

> Ведь всегда когда придумываем себе, всегда именно плохое.


Мне всегда было интересно, а почему именно плохое? Что нам мешает придумывать хорошее? Недоверие или что-то другое?

----------


## Ved'mochka

*Люблю правду, даже если некрасивая, но чтобы "в лоб". 
А всякое "лебезение и притворство", враньё....Можно самому запутаться в своей паутине))))
Соглашусь, что многое в глаза не скажешь, бывают обстоятельства разные или просто потому, что несможешь. Но всё же...смелость есть идти на враньё, должна быть и на правду))))))*

----------


## Irina

Правда в отношении между близкими, настоящими друзьями очень необходима. Когда я что-то спрашиваю и мне отвечают - ну, как тебе сказать, я всегда произношу одну и ту же фразу - скажи как есть. Нет ничего хуже недомолвок или лжи. Лучше знать правду. По крайней мере лично для меня.

----------


## Akasey

а какие серьёзные отношения могут быть при *лицемерии и вранье*?

----------


## Irina

> а какие серьёзные отношения могут быть при лицемерии и вранье?


 Никаких быть не может.

----------

